# Rare and Extinct Breeds Thread



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you think, can we make a thread of it?

The breeds dont have to be recognised, here is a few i have found

Canis Panthers Rock Of Ages Kennel - Home
From what i can gather its only in the US

Donovan Pinschers - sorry no website, but apparently just about to be recognised by the FCI (hearsay methinks)

East European Shepherd - http://http://www.russiandog.net/russian-german-shepherd.html

Egyptian Armant - Aidi Dog Information and Pictures, Chien de l Atlas, Atlas Sheepdog, Atlas Mountain Hound dogs

what have you found??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Panda Shepherd









Shiloh Shepherd









King Shepherd









Turnspit dog-Extinct









Cambodian Razorback Dog









Peruvian inca orchid









Tweed Water Spaniel-Extinct









Toy trawler spaniel-Extinct









Norfolk spaniel (became the english springer spaniel)-Extinct









English water spaniel-Extinct









Picardy Spaniel

There's so many fascinating rare/new breeds as well as breeds we have lost.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Your second link doesn't work.

The first one I don't like the look of at all.The third one is sweet.

Sorry that was for the OP

That razorback dog is weird!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My dad's cousin lives in the Bahamas & her friend has a Shiloh Shepherd. I can't really tell the difference between them & other long coat GSDs


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> My dad's cousin lives in the Bahamas & her friend has a Shiloh Shepherd. I can't really tell the difference between them & other long coat GSDs


Only way I can tell is the colour


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

What about this one

Mexican Hairless Dog

File:Youngtoyxolo.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

First one just seems like a dobe to me, in temperament and largely in looks, albeit in different colours and possibly without the constant threat of DCM. 

Though ever since I discovered the Cambodian Razorback Dog, I've wanted one. Fat chance, though!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> What about this one
> 
> Mexican Hairless Dog
> 
> File:Youngtoyxolo.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I LOVE mexican hairless dogs, i asked OH if we could have one and he said no 

Id love a razorback!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shadowrat said:


> First one just seems like a dobe to me, in temperament and largely in looks, albeit in different colours and possibly without the constant threat of DCM.
> 
> Though ever since I discovered the Cambodian Razorback Dog, I've wanted one. Fat chance, though!


If you look at the breeding of a Canis, doberman is part of their breeding so would be why :lol:

I'll do some more rare breeds in a little bit


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Corboda fighting dog


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Picardy Spaniel :thumbsup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hokkaido









Korean Jindo









Transylvanian Hound









Otterhound, I believe these are the rarest English breed, not many registered.









Beiwer Yorkie









Chinese Chongqing Dog









Lagotto Romagnolo









Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog (although growing in popularity in the usa, there's very few known outside of the us)









Maremma Sheepdog (those who ever watched homeward bound 2, Delilah was a Maremma)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Happa dog, The pug descends from him.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Those Picardy Spaniels are beautiful!

I also like the Chinese Chongqing  I think they are a lovely colour!

Thai Ridgeback










Japanese Terrier










Atlas Terrier










German Hunting Terrier (I think these are adorable!)










there are some fascinating breeds out there, I like the unregistered, native type dogs, I am totally in love with the German Hunting Terriers


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

as well the xolos which I obviosuly love (and the coated ones are just gorgeous too)

I NEED one of those breilan (sp) yorkies!!!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

I am liking the Shilou Shepard, the colours are beautiful. I wonder if their temperament is the same as a 'everyday' shepard.

EDT: Have just read the wiki page about them.... seems they are very similar


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

the Kai Ken










the New Guinea Singing Dog










the American Hairless Terrier









Castro Laboriero










Chinook










Fila Brasileiro










The Jagd Terrier

http://www.dutch-stafford.com/Site_G/German%20Jagdterrier/German%20Jagdterrier.htm"

Karelian Bear Dog










The Kyi-Leo


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue Paul Blue Paul Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

you`d be hard pushed to find these in the uk i think they are beautiful.
TLGDA

and i just love the gafaelgi mastiff
http://www.gafaelgi.com/


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Stabyhoun Information and Pictures, Stabijhoun, Stabyhouns, Stabijhouns

Would love one of these, but I'd be looking at importing.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> My dad's cousin lives in the Bahamas & her friend has a Shiloh Shepherd. I can't really tell the difference between them & other long coat GSDs


The lovely straight back is a feature. The person responsible for creating the breed is trying to get GSD's back to how they were before the fashion for sloping and arched backs became so popular. Good luck to her.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just came across this and found it quite interesting








Cordoba Fighting Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cambodian Razorback Dog

i really like the look of this dog,, what a shame soo many breeds are no longer with us


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Wire haired Kromfohrlander









Long haired ("Smooth") Kromfohrlander









Kooikerhondje (which I hope to own one day)









Bull Arab









Australian Koolie









Gull Terr (Pakistani Bull Terrier)









Drever









Dutch Partridge Dog









Makes you wonder just how many breeds are out there!


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

pogo said:


> Corboda fighting dog


Stunning dog!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Irish Red and White Setter 
One of the least registered breeds in the UK last year....


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

The Boykin Spaniel










Thai Bangkaew










Phu Quoc (Vietnamese Ridgeback)










Deutscher Wachtelhund (German Spaniel)










I have to say the Thai Ridgeback and the Thai Bangkaew are not rare breeds here


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Hokkaido
> 
> i actually tried to get one of these, couldnt find one anywhere
> 
> ohh the thai ridgeback is lovely........want 1


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Dutch Partridge Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Springer!



BlueBeagle said:


> Thai Bangkaew


Want! Totally gorgeous, like a coloured tall Keeshond!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the Atlas Terrier and Australian Koolie, they are both beautiful


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Transylvanian Hound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched for ages for both the Transylvanian Hound and a Lagotto Romagnolo but never found any in the UK. I know they now have LR's there and I moved away too soon!

The Catahoula leopard dog is stunning!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

English Shepherd  Edenvillage


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love a King Shepherd, they look much better than GSDs


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I'd love a King Sheperd, they look much better than GSDs


My husband has one at work, they are amazing and BIG.

They use Malamutes and great pyrenees to mix to German shepherds.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Springer!


That's what I thought :lol: the Drever also looks like a working style Basset, or a Basset x Beagle!

I agree with Happy Paws - the King Shepherd is stunning, far better looking than a GSD! Personally that's how I think GSD's should look


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> My husband has one at work, they are amazing and BIG.
> 
> They use Malamutes and great pyrenees to mix to German shepherds.


I thought they looked to have odd muzzles, that must be the Great Pyrenees in them, the muzzle is far bigger and less elongated than that of a GSD, but again - I prefer it 

I bet they are phenomenal in the flesh, if you ever meet him you'll have to take some piccies of him


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Springer!


Similar but not quite! They're a bit bigger and leggier, somewhere between a Springer and a Setter 
Drent Partridge Dog - YouTube

There's also the Wetterhoun:









Dunker









Bavarian Mountain Hound









Segugio Italiano









And 2 "new" breeds

Adronicus Mastiff, which is a Bandog type
Adronicus Mastiff an Exotic Dog | Adronicus Mastiff Celebrity Guard Dog, Rampage Jackson President

Shorty Bulls (not a fan!)
EVO Line Shorty Bulls


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Maremma Sheepdog, theres quite a few around my area took forever to find a Pyrenees not crossed with one....We also see ads for the Shilo and the King shepherd ....


----------



## ChristinaSavage (Dec 17, 2012)

SLB said:


> Stabyhoun Information and Pictures, Stabijhoun, Stabyhouns, Stabijhouns
> 
> Would love one of these, but I'd be looking at importing.


There is a new Association which is now helping introduce the Stabyhoun to the UK: Stabyhoun


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Turnspit dog-Extinct


These aren't extinct...I have 2!!
(and Im sure that any other Chiweenie owners will back me up on this one!!LOL)


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Azawakh:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Azawakh:


Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

A marsupial, not a dog, but the thylacine really fascinates me, and was very dog-like.

Thylacine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can see footage of the last ones in captivity.

Last Tasmanian Tiger, Thylacine, 1933 - YouTube

The last one ever died of neglect in captivity. Completely sickening that we let that happen, and so horribly sad.

I hope so much that there are still some of them alive in Australia somewhere, just keeping out of our way.


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

I want a Norwegian Lundehund (puffin dog). Not impossible to get hold of in Scandinavia, but few if any in the UK. (I've also heard of/seen plenty of Lagottos living in Sweden.)

Norwegian Lundehund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I want a Thai Ridgeback and a Catahoula    If I ever end up earning a good chunk of money I will definitely be importing a Catahoula.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Barbet the breed basically collapsed in the 70's and was brought back from some specimens crossed to similar breeds such as the poodle. Very rare but making a comeback and if possible will be my next dog.









The ludehund is a breed in collapse sadly  nearly all of the breed have serious health issues.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I was about to buy a Kooiker last month, and only decided not to because I would have to "import" it from Holland. I travel back and forth to Belgium regularly by Eurostar, but they don't allow dogs, which is just problem no.1 of importing.
One day, I'll have one! 

Some really beautiful dogs here... Shame they're all so hard to get hold of 

Then again, it also reduces the likeliness of us "spoiling" them with breeding


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Desperately want a thai ridgeback, such gorgeous pooches


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Technically a faulty version of the breed I suppose but I think they're gorgeous, smooth coated afghan hounds:



















Mudhol hound:



















Kanni:










Can you tell I like sighthounds? :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> A marsupial, not a dog, but the thylacine really fascinates me, and was very dog-like.
> 
> Thylacine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


That footage is heartbreaking  a scared animal pacing back and forth in a tiny cage I think there is another video that is even worse. There have been rumours for years that there are some still out there, hopefully they have the sense to stay far away from humans.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maremma Sheepdog


The Maremma is a distant relative of the Sarplaninac dating back to when the Sar' was a nomadic dog and roamed with its people/tribes throughout Europe.
*PHOTOS REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT*


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Irish Red and White Setter
> One of the least registered breeds in the UK last year....


And absolute sods they are too!

Typical setter mentality - Very very self serving! They'll do what I want, if and when it suits them


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Seeing as this thread has appeared again, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog, anyone?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Panda Shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought these were just variations on a german shepherd theme, rather than distinctly different breeds?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thorne said:


> Seeing as this thread has appeared again, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog, anyone?


I would LOVE one if i could afford to get one here!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My contribution, not well known outside their native country, my rescue pup is believed to have some Carpathian shepherd in her ancestry 











springfieldbean said:


> A marsupial, not a dog, but the thylacine really fascinates me, and was very dog-like.
> 
> Thylacine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the thylacine :001_wub:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Rare breed - Markeisje










Nederlandse Markiesjes Vereniging

Welkom

Welkom

Fotoboek

CC


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

A couple of breeds I came across last year at the WDS.

Epagneul du pont-audemer 









Poitevin


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

There are a few Alapaha blue blood bulldogs in the UK

Home - Elkotoca Elite


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Muze said:


> There are a few Alapaha blue blood bulldogs in the UK
> 
> Home - Elkotoca Elite


look at the prices  one day...


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Starlite said:


> the Kai Ken


I've wanted a kai ken for _forever_! :001_wub: one day :001_wub:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We met one of these rare dogs last year on the way back from Cornwall, we'd both stopped for a doggie-pee break  He was adorable, bigger than a westie, smaller than a springer spaniel, very solid little lad.

Example of them- Glen of Imaal Terrier:









One of my favourite love-from-afar breeds- the Dandie Dinmont Terrier 
















I love the hangdog expression, reminds me of Eeyore 

ETA: this! TOO CUTE!
http://www.youtube.com/DandieDinmontTerrier

ETA AGAIN!: I was thinking about this book earlier, I loved it as a child, and it was recently made into a film, remember?

Higglety Pigglety Pop! or There must be more to life!
Starring Jennie, a Sealyham Terrier- another rare breed!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higglety_Pigglety_Pop!_or_There_Must_Be_More_to_Life








and a real Sealyham (with and without stupid breed haircut  )

















(all images from google trawling!)


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Rough coated basset 








rough coated beagle 








Old Istrian Boarhound








istrian course haired hound









Berner Laufhund


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> We met one of these rare dogs last year on the way back from Cornwall, we'd both stopped for a doggie-pee break  He was adorable, bigger than a westie, smaller than a springer spaniel, very solid little lad.
> 
> Example of them- Glen of Imaal Terrier:


Well we had the pleasure of owning one  gorgeous dogs! They reminded me so much of our little girl! She had monthly visits to the groomers but we have pics of her looking all scruffy 










Here's a video of her age 15 playing outside 

VID00002-20100701-1939.mp4 video by missrv1 | Photobucket


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! What a lovely video as well! :001_wub:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, we loved her so much  As far as I know she did not have any litters prior to her starting her life with us. She lived with my brother from age 3 to 13 then with me from 13 to 18 when she passed away.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Azawakh:


I LOVE the Azawakh - they are on the list of breeds I would really love to own one day, along with the Borzoi



WeedySeaDragon said:


> Technically a faulty version of the breed I suppose but I think they're gorgeous, smooth coated afghan hounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are stunning! I always wondered what the Afghan would look like underneath all that coat - now I know :lol: and that Kanni is just BEAUTIFUL - just like an Azawakh but in my favourite black & tan!!


----------

